# Do I have the right package



## Mav (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi

I made the plunge and I have been a fan of this forum for some time to help make a decision. Today, I purchased the 2005 21RS. My question is do you folks feel I have a safe towing set-up

Chevy Tahoe with a 6900lb Tow package (tow mode and transmission cooler)
Rear Ratio at 3.73
Dual Cam Sway
Prodigy Brake

Finally I paid $19,300 out the door including the tow package. Is that about right or did I over spend?









Thanks for all of the great feedback


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

We just bought a 26RS about two weeks ago. I am very happy with the trailer. Although, I now have to winterize and only got out for one good trip!








Anyway, we bought ours for 18500.00 without the hitches, which were another 400.00. The dealer was fantastic compaired to our last experience. OUr TV is an Expedition with the heavy duty tow package and the dealer told me they only install the Teconsha(ppelling) controllers. It whole system worked great for us.
I am dreaming about next spring already


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Mav,
Congrat's on the 21RS. We've had ours for a little over a year now and we're still quite thrilled with it. We paid 15K including hitch set up. Sounds like your set up is a little better than ours though. 
When we bought it, we had an F150 with a 6900# rating. It did ok, but I was right at the max weight when fully loaded and it didn't have the power I was hoping it would. It had the 'Herritage' package and wasn't meant to pull heavy loads. It did not have a tow package or trans' cooler. With 3.55 gears and a 4.6L, it just wasn't quite strong enough. If your truck has the tow pkg., trans cooler and the larger V8, (5.6 I think is Chevy's version) then you'll probably be ok with it. 
Enjoy that new Outback.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to outbackers, Your set-up looks good. As far as price, the cost of the 05 21RS could have increased over previous model years. Well anyway enjoy your new trailer. Gettin ready to winterize. May take one more trip in Nov. Got eight trips in this year with new TT, all previous years one to two soggy(depending onthe wheather)trips. Good Stuff, Brian


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. My biggest concern was safety. After reading many articles regarding Wheel Base (mine is 119) and GVW, I decided on the 21RS since it is only 22 feet with a dry weight around 4400 lbs.

Yes the prices have gone up and everything is the SF Bay Area is overpriced. I believe if I lived in another area I probably could of saved about $1,000

I look forward to picking it up next week.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Outbackers. Setup sounds pretty good to me. As for price, the farther away you are from where they were made, the higher the price in my experience. If your happy- don't worry about it, just get your moneys worth in camping and family time.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard!!

We have basically the same setup as you except our rear ratio is 3.42 and I use a friction sway control. I did install a larger transmission cooler, synthetic ATF, a trans temp guage and LT tires. The LT tires make a big difference over the stock passenger tires. The stiffer sidewalls make for a more stable tow and less rear end "wiggle". The larger cooler and the synthetic ATF help the transmission to run much cooler than with the stock cooler and fluid.

I think the performance is good, no problems at all with sway or feeling overpowered by the trailer. Could use a little more power, but who couldn't







We've towed about 6k miles so far in all conditions (except snow and ice) and have not felt uncomfortable at any time, my wife does half the driving and she also feels safe and in control. The wheelbase to trailer length ratio is just about right according to the much quoted guideline.

With the 3.73 rear you have, you should get a little better performance than I'm getting with my 3.42. Definitely use the tow/haul and keep it out of overdrive and in 3rd gear.

Enjoy your new setup!!!

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree with Mike.

You'll be in good shape with the Rig you have. Enjoy the TT ... hope you can get out at least once before the dreaded winterization.

Wayne


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> I agree with Mike.
> 
> You'll be in good shape with the Rig you have. Enjoy the TT ... hope you can get out at least once before the dreaded winterization.
> 
> ...


Winterization? In San Francisco? Yeah, maybe you should get an extra box of hot chocolate!









Mav, don't sweat the purchase price, you're going to have a lot of fun with that TT. Pay attention to your tongue weight- the 21RS is light there, maybe only 8% of total weight. I've heard that the dual cam sway control needs lots of tongue weight to work properly, and you *don't* want trailer sway.

Kevin P.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin's right, I forgot about the tongue weight. Things can get pretty squirrely if there isn't enough. I like to flip up the front bunk and load tools, firewood and any extra gear I can up there to increase tongue weight. Travelling with the water heater full also ads about 50# or so up front. Most things I would keep in the back of the truck, I put in the front of the trailer. I weighed the tongue on mine a while back and it was about 460# without much gear up front, I figure it's about 500-550# loaded which is about 10-11% of my full weight.

The dual cam system you have relies solely on tongue weight to work properly, so you're going to want to load up the front with as much gear as you can.

The equal-i-zer hitch system doesn't rely as much on tongue weight to work well, if it's a possibility for you to change, it might do a better job with your particular trailer.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to agree with Mike and Kevin again. Do you have the Dual Cam, or the Dual Cam HP. They are similar, but the HP is a little newer, and a lot beefier (sp?) I have the HP, and Reese says that the minimum tongue wgt to use with that sway control is somewhere around 350#. You want your tongue (the campers that is) to weigh between 10 and 15% of the total actual trailer wgt., with the optimum being around 12%. The only way to know this for sure is to weight the TT, and the tongue.

To do this on a typical truck scale, weigh you tow vehicle alone, without being hooked up to the trailer (A). Then weight the total combined vehicle, truck and trailer(







. After that weight is calculated, pull the truck forward until only the trailer wheels are on the scale, to get the wgt of the trailer©. Now, subtract both the A value and the C value from the B value, and remainder should your tongue wgt, within a pound or two.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

We have had our '05 OB 21RS since early August of this year and have put about a 1000 miles on it over 4 different camping trips. My Durango w/ its 3.92 rear gear and 370# of torque pull our 21RS with ease (even on some 6-7% grades we have run over).

I have intentions of putting on a single sway control at some point but thus far in our 4 trips through very populated and fast Southern California highways, I have not had any issues with sway that I consider beyond normal. I have also driven through some tall passes with big cross winds and my rig pulls us through without any noticeable performance change.

Of course my Hemi powered Durango is tow rated to 9,000 pounds so I've got that going for me, which is nice!

The light tongue weight issue is real with the 21RS. We travel with alot of gear positioned under and on the lower bunk to bring up our tongue weight to about 550# (up from the stock 360# dry tongue weight). The extra weight indeed helps to keep the sway away.

As for the price you paid, I got our '05 21RS for $16,750 before CA tax, lic & ext. warranty (w/o hitch or brake as I had them from my prior TT). So you seem to be right there price wise but like it was noted earlier, you really can not put a price on invaluable memories and family time you will put in with your new toy.

Congrats again and happy camping!


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

Welocme Mav,
I bought my 21rs in alaska and I paid less than you did. Surely my shiping cost is greater than yours. I didn't get a hitch thrown in but I did get free labor setting up my hitch. Enjoy your rig and congrats


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Mav, Tongue weight is very important with 21Rs and Dual Cam Combo. We just took our first trip with the upgraded system(dual cam). It was mentioned on an earlier post reguarding light tongue. We do not load anything on floor area below rear Queen slide. We always have at least 300lbs. between bathroom and front bunk area. Towed like a dream this trip. Felt a little push if wind gust or Big Rig passed than She straitens up like a charm. Enjoy, Brian


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think you have a well balanced and safe combination. Load up the front like everyone has said and enjoy







Also, acquaint yourself with the proper tension setting for your Reese system and be sure it's right.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I am considering the purchase of a 23RS or a 25RS and I have a 2004 Dodge Durango: 4.7 L, V8, 230 HP, 3.92 rear axle ratio, with tow package rated for 8800 lbs and 14000 lbs. combined vehicle rating.

The wheel base is 118" and according to a calculation from a towing web site, you need 110" for a 20' trailer and 4" for every additional 1' of trailer. That means I should only pull a 22 foot trailer.

Is my vehicle too small for the 23 (24 foot) or 25 (25 foot)? HELP! I'm thinking I should have bought the HEMI!

Any comments are appreciated.


----------

